
Arrgh Facebook is lying about me - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/11/28/facebookFraud.html
======
phwd
Maybe I am wrong, but Dave you said you deleted your account. Are you sure
that is your account, if it was shouldn't it resolve to your _username_ you
chose?

> But when I went to my URL, or at least what I remember my URL to be:

> <http://www.facebook.com/dave.winer>

The account Ben showed doesn't seem to be yours.

<http://graph.facebook.com/100002526165063> (no username showed here)

whereas

<http://graph.facebook.com/dave.winer> (false i.e. gone)

Unless Facebook releases usernames after deleting accounts (or you remember
that this is indeed your Facebook ID) I think these are all different
accounts. There is also another
<http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001554391855> which as well does
not show your username.

------
jpadvo
The first comment on the post explains that the account in question appears to
be set up by a spammer. It is an impersonation by a bad apple, not something
Facebook did. Reporting it should result in its removal, hopefully.

If that doesn't happen, _then_ Facebook is responsible.

[http://scripting.com/stories/2011/11/28/facebookFraud.html#c...](http://scripting.com/stories/2011/11/28/facebookFraud.html#comment-374287112)

